# Photo dump: Legend & Friends



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Recent pics of my crew, from Sept and early October. Most of these are just phone pics. I've had a smartphone for about a year and while the camera is really handy (especially for training videos), I need to make more effort to take my "real" camera out!

Helping me collect worms for fishing

















Legend enjoys swimming SO much he sometimes has to wear a vets because he swims way out into the water and I worry he will get tired.

















That's one way to tether ball. Nikon totally bent the pole. Luckily all the kids are grown and no one plays with this but the dogs anyway.


















Legend prefers the old chair; Nikon the ratty couch

















Legend's favorite activity - frisbee!

















Laser eyes begging for treats!









Mr. Serious Face









































Nikon giving digging lessons *sigh*









Legend's always taking my garments and "nesting" with them









Pretty boy


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

At this point, Legend got very sick. Our best guess is that he had a reaction to some doggy NSAIDs prescribed for a sore leg. He was vomiting everything (including just drinking water) and had liquid blood diarrhea for several days, even after starting meds, and lost over 7lbs in a matter of days. He went 5 whole days without eating and was on 5 different medications. It was a scary ordeal and he looked absolutely miserable throughout. He would sleep all day and all night. As soon as we walked into the vet's office, he'd lie down and zonk out. It took two weeks to recover (one week of being sick, another week of slowly regaining appetite and making sure all his digestive organs worked properly).

























Indy my pit bull who is Legend's best pal was pretty upset that he didn't want to play for a week!

















Finally, my puppy got better

























































































Best buds, tired after flyball practice and playing all evening.


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Very nice pictures. So glad that Legend made a full recovery.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yesterday, Legend went tracking for the first time. He did two puppy scent pads and then a short straight track.
















Nikon also tracked and did obedience. Afterward, he was being a jerk, blowing off a recall, so we sent my friend's border collie out to herd him back to us. He was kind of weirded out by this, but it actually worked! 

























By the end of the weekend, everyone was happy, healthy, and TIRED!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

You have some beautiful dogs!! Awesome photos too!


----------



## CheyCher (Sep 26, 2014)

Beautiful dogs, Yay Legend is feeling better!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

glad he is back to himself, 2 weeks of being so sick must have put you over the edge. very handsome pack you have there.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Enjoyed all your pictures!!! So glad Legend is well again!! That had to be scarey!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Your dogs are gorgeous! :wub:

I love the father and son photos the best. :wub:


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Your dogs are georgeous! Glad all are well! Your photos...amazing!! Really really enjoyed the post!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Nikon is so handsome. Always enjoy seeing pics of him and Legend is following a very close second. Gorgeous pack!

Ilda had a bad reaction to NSAIDs too, after her spay/gastropexy.

Took a little while to figure out what was going on as she became very ill just like Legend.

So now it's tramadol should she need pain meds.

Glad he is all better!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Ditto, they told me to ask for Tramadol if he ever needs something. Since I have friends that dog-sit for me and a husband that is not always on top of these things, I had a medical alert tag added to his collar. They don't have to remember what he can/can't have, just remember to look at his collar or have the vet look and it will make sense to the vet  It is not 100% that, but, he was sooooo sick I am not willing to try any of those meds again to find out!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

So glad Legend is feeling better!

Love all the photos of course, he's really starting to lose that puppy face! Why do our boys have to be almost one?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

As usual, gorgeous pictures! Hondo loves to swim as well. Luckily, we just have a pond so I don't have to worry about him going too far. He'll make huge circles in the pond....just swimming.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Legend is such a handsome boy. Glad he is feeling better; I really like his med alert collar. All of your dogs are gorgeous and must be a lot of fun.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Love your collars! Where did you get it?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome photos, I always love looking at photos of your pack . I'm glad Legend is feeling better now


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love all your pictures. So glad Legend is feeling better. Nikon is handsome as ever.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

marshies said:


> Love your collars! Where did you get it?


Thanks, it's a TufFlex collar from Gun Dog Supply. It is the red one Legend is wearing in all the pics. Nikon and Coke both have bright orange ones. All my dogs wear them on vacation. Coke wears his 24/7 because he's tends to be a runner if he gets away, and Legend because he is young and still having his recall proofed (and now because it has the medical info). Nikon and Indy don't always wear theirs but they will if we're away from home.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Excellent idea with the collar!!

It was a rough go with Ilda too. I thought the gastropexy had gone wrong and it was a very worrisome couple of weeks. 

So I totally empathize.

I knew some dogs don't tolerate NSAIDS well, but some can have a very bad reaction like Legend and Ilda.

What was bothersome was the vet which performed the surgery was not the one who put her finger on it, it was my regular vet who figured it out.

So IME some vets aren't really on top of this potential reaction and it's symptoms, which makes the medical alert collar an even more important idea.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I showed it to my husband last night. I'm leaving for a long weekend (Nikon is competing in NAFA flyball nationals). I said he doesn't have to remember what Legend can or cannot have, if Legend gets hurt he only has to remember to show the collar to the vet right away, and they will understand.


----------



## tcass (Sep 26, 2014)

its heart wrenching when you have a friend get sick. I have a shepherd mix that got ahold of an unraveled rope chew toy......it caused a blockage in his intestine and had to have emergency surgery. he's an older dog at 11 and almost didn't make it through. thankfully, our vet....an old country sawbones......was able to help us pull him through. we recently got a shepherd pup for the old dog to teach before he moves on. they're best of buds and the old dog tolerates the bursts of energy the young one gets.


----------

